
Clickbait spasm: Gizmos I used in 2015 - wglb
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2015/12/clickbait-spasm-14-gadgets-i-u.html
======
pasbesoin
Does anyone reading this happen to be familiar with Linux compatibility within
the current Fujitsu ScanSnap page scanner line? (Stross mentions specifically
the ix500 model and Windows, Mac, iOS, and Android compatibility, as does the
Fujitsu product page.)

I looked into them a number of years ago; at that time, I was left with the
impression that buying a higher end model was desirable if not necessary for
full(er) support. Something to do with TWAIN support?

~~~
wglb
Haven't tried it, but vuescan
[http://www.hamrick.com/](http://www.hamrick.com/) claims to work on Linux.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thank you!

